

Oohs And Aahs: Vowel Sounds Affect Our Perceptions Of Products - whacked_new
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/09/070912130815.htm

======
whacked_new
Related to this topic is the famous kiki / bouba study, where certain word
pronunciations are found to naturally sound "sharper" or "rounder."

see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouba/kiki_effect>

~~~
dood
You can watch Ramachandran explain this and much more of his research into
synaesthesia and the brain in this excellent talk:
[<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4684607596399338611>]

------
qvtqht
I thought this was common knowledge? The sounds are similar to other sounds
made by sharp, light, heavy, dull, etc. objects based on our universe's
physics...

------
robg
Problem with correlation vs. causation -

"The researchers also tested a vowel sound that is generally associated with
negative meaning (e.g., the "yoo" sound in the word "putrid")"

That company in Mountain View had a tough time overcoming their negative
sounding name.

Sorry, your brand is what you make it.

